# dejarme [déjame] contarte



## cdowis

pero dejarme contarte como le hacemos

but let me tell you how we do it.

do not understand the phrase "dejarme contarte".


----------



## flljob

Es "*déjame* contarte."


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Your translation is OK. It should be "*déjame* contarte c*ó*mo le hacemos".

Saludos.


----------



## cdowis

I need to learn how to use the accents on the keyboard.

But how do the words fit together -- how is "contarte" being used here?


----------



## papa majada

"*Contar*te" is the infinitive as in "let me *tell *you."


----------



## JeSuisSnob

I concur with Papa.

"*Contar te*" (tell you). It is the usage of a pronoun called "enclítico": the verb "contar" plus the pronoun "*te*": *contarte*.

Best regards.


----------



## mikey21

papa majada said:


> "*Contar*te" is the infinitive as in "let me *tell *you."



Yep

contar -> let me *tell*
contarte -> let me *tell you*

It's déjame and not d*e*ja*r*me, because it's in the imperative mood.

Write you text here then copy-paste it on the forum.


----------



## mola

"déjame contarte".... let me tell you 
"déjales contarte".... let them tell you
"les dejaste contarte?".. did you let them tell you?
Sólo debes conjugar el verbo dejar, mientras que el verbo contar se quedará en el infinitivo


----------



## JeSuisSnob

mola said:


> "d*é*jame contarte".... let me tell you
> "d*é*jales contarte".... let them tell you
> 
> Sólo debes conjugar el verbo dejar, mientras que el verbo contar se quedará en el infinitivo


 
But remember, you have to use the accents.


----------



## mola

JeSuisSnob said:


> But remember, you have to use the accents.


 
Lo siento, tienes razón. Es especialmente importante cuando escribes en un foro donde la gente quiere aprender a escribir bien en español.


----------



## dexterciyo

It could be also _*dejadme* contarte_ referring to "vosotros."


----------



## Pinairun

JeSuisSnob said:


> Your translation is OK. It should be "*déjame* contarte c*ó*mo le hacemos".
> 
> Saludos.


 
Solo un apunte: 
*"déjame* contarte c*ó*mo l*o* hacemos".

*Lo* = Objeto directo.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Pinairun said:


> Solo un apunte:
> *"déjame* contarte c*ó*mo l*o* hacemos".
> 
> *Lo* = Objeto directo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Es cierto, Pinairun.


----------



## Pinairun

dexterciyo said:


> It could be also _*dejadme* contarte_ referring to "vosotros."


 

Creo que no estaría bien usar "dejadme" (imperativo segunda persona de *plural*, dejadme vosotros) junto con "contarte" (te, a ti, es pronombre de segunda persona de *singular,* tú).
Si usáramos "dejadme", debería ser "dejadme contaros" (a vosotros).

 Pero sí, 
déjame contarte,
déjale contarte,
déjanos contarte,
déjales contarte.

Saludos


----------



## dexterciyo

Pinairun said:


> Creo que no estaría bien usar "dejadme" (imperativo segunda persona de *plural*, dejadme vosotros) junto con "contarte" (te, a ti, es pronombre de segunda persona de *singular,* tú).
> Si usáramos "dejadme", debería ser "dejadme contaros" (a vosotros).
> 
> Pero sí,
> déjame contarte,
> déjale contarte,
> déjanos contarte,
> déjales contarte.
> 
> Saludos



¡Huy! Cierto, me despisté.

Gracias.


----------



## Marcia N.

"Le hacemos" tampoco es castellano correcto. Sería "Dejadme contaros cómo hacemos", si lo quiere decir en plural. O "Déjame contarte cómo hacemos", en singular. La expresión que no entiendes no está bien armada, por eso no la entiendes. Pero he visto hablar así a algunas personas (ser castellano parlante nativo no es garantía de hablar bien, por supuesto). En algunos lugares de España, por ejemplo, se oye "dejarme" por "dejadme", lo cual está mal.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Cómo hacemos, qué? 
Si decimos solo: "Déjame contarte cómo hacemos" falta el complemento de objeto directo que requiere el verbo hacer.

En la frase objeto de este hilo no se cita un COD determinado, solamente el pronombre _it_. En español debemos traducirlo por "lo" o "la", puesto que no sabemos de qué se trata.
"but let me tell you how we do *it*." 
Déjame contarte cómo hacemos la tarea= Déjame contarte cómo *la* hacemos.
Déjame contarte cómo hacemos el trabajo = Déjame contarte cómo *lo* hacemos.

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Solo un apunte:
> *"déjame* contarte c*ó*mo l*o* hacemos".
> 
> *Lo* = Objeto directo.
> 
> Saludos


 En México usamos le en frases como: 

¿Cómo le haces para estar tan bonita?
¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual?
Así que creo que nuestro amigo Jesuisnob también tiene razón.
¿Se usa igual en España?

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Pinairun said:


> Solo un apunte:
> *"déjame* contarte c*ó*mo l*o* hacemos".
> 
> *Lo* = Objeto directo.
> 
> Saludos


 
Me parece que es un caso de leísmo, Fll. Lo que no sé es si se trata de un leísmo grave (orita tengo poca cabeza para echarme un clavado en el DPD; es viernes y hay que matar un poco de neuronas con unas cervezas ). Sería una buena pregunta para el foro de Gramática si nuestro uso -aquél al que te refieres- peca de "leísmo grave". 

*leísmo*. *1**.* Es el uso impropio de _le(s)_ en función de complemento directo, en lugar de _lo _(para el masculino singular o neutro)_, los_ (para el masculino plural) y _la(s)_ (para el femenino), que son las formas a las que corresponde etimológicamente ejercer esa función (→ pronombres personales átonos, 1).
*2.* Los pronombres _le, les_ proceden, respectivamente, de las formas latinas de dativo _illi, illis._ El dativo es el caso de la declinación latina en el que se expresaba el complemento indirecto. Por ello, la norma culta del español estándar establece el uso de estas formas para ejercer dicha función, independientemente del género del sustantivo al que se refiere el pronombre: _«Conocí a un cirujano plástico a quien le conté mi problema» _(_Tiempo_ [Col.] 1.12.87); _«Yo nunca le conté a mi madre que había visto agonizando_ [...] _al hijo del Ferroviario» _(Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Al despedirlos les di veinte pesos»_ (Ibargüengoitia _Crímenes_ [Méx. 1979]). Por tanto, son casos de leísmo usos como los siguientes, en los que _le_ funciona como complemento directo: _«Era Huayna Cápac, según dicen muchos indios que le vieron y conocieron, de no muy gran cuerpo» _(Salvador _Ecuador _[Ec. 1994]); _«Los romanos _[...] _solían cocinarle _[el cerdo] _entero» _(VV. AA. _Matanza_ [Esp. 1982]). Debido a su extensión entre hablantes cultos y escritores de prestigio, se admite el uso de _le_ en lugar de _lo_ en función de complemento directo cuando el referente es una persona de sexo masculino: _«Tu padre no era feliz._ [...] _Nunca le vi alegre»_ (TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]). Sin embargo, el uso de _les_ por _los_ cuando el referente es plural, aunque no carece de ejemplos literarios, no está tan extendido como cuando el referente es singular, por lo que se desaconseja en el habla culta: _«Casi nunca les vi con chicas»_ (_Vistazo_ [Ec.] 3.4.97). El leísmo no se admite de ningún modo en la norma culta cuando el referente es inanimado: _El libro que me prestaste le leí de un tirón;_ _Los informes me les mandas_ _cuando puedas. _Y tampoco se admite, en general, cuando el referente es una mujer:  _Le__ consideran estúpida,_ aunque existen algunos casos en que el leísmo femenino de persona no se considera incorrecto (→ 4f y g).
http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=leísmo
_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Reciban un saludo.


----------



## flljob

¿Te suena mejor _cómo *lo *haces para llegar siempre puntual_?

Yo creo que no tiene que ver con la transitividad del verbo hacer.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Me suena mejor "cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual".

Salud, Fll.


----------



## cdowis

Thanks to you all for the help.

!Nów I cán type with án áccent!

What is this        «»


----------



## Pinairun

JeSuisSnob said:


> Me suena mejor "cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual".
> 
> Salud, Fll.


 

Discúlpame por insistir en cuanto a la conveniencia de emplear "lo" en lugar de "le" en "cómo lo (le) haces para llegar siempre puntual".

_Lo_ es un incremento personal de tercera persona, neutro, que sirve como referencia de las unidades complejas sustantivadas, a las que sustituye como complemento directo del verbo al que acompaña.

Ejemplos:
Siempre llegas puntual, ¿cómo *lo* haces?
¿Cómo *lo* haces para llegar siempre puntual?

Cuando te quieras dormir, me *lo* dices.
¿Cómo vive la gente? Se *lo* voy a decir a usted.

En estas frases, _lo_ tiene función de complemento directo de _haces_, _dices_ y_ voy a decir,_ y sustituye a "para llegar siempre puntual", "cuando te quieras dormir", "cómo vive la gente".

No sé si en este caso utilizar "le" es leísmo o la forma acostumbrada en un lugar concreto.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Alek

flljob said:


> ¿Te suena mejor _cómo *lo *haces para llegar siempre puntual_?
> 
> Yo creo que no tiene que ver con la transitividad del verbo hacer.
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola, la frase "_cómo *lo *haces para llegar ...." está mal,_ el *hacer* que se menciona no lleva el *lo* porque ya tiene un objeto prepositivo es _"para llegar temprano"._ 
El verbo _*hacer*_ no siempre es transitivo y tiene muchos detalles que pueden consultar en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.

Según el DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS 
*hacer(se)*. *1. *Como *transitivo*, significa, básicamente, ‘producir o fabricar’ y ‘realizar o ejecutar’; como *pronominal*, ‘convertirse en algo o llegar a ser algo’ (_Se hizo médico_) y ‘fingir ser algo’ (_Se hizo el muerto_); como *intransitivo no pronominal*, con un complemento con _de,_ ‘representar un papel’ (_En la obra hacía_ _de reina_) y con un complemento con _por,_ ‘procurar hacer algo’ (_Hizo por venir, pero no llegó a tiempo_); y como *intransitivo pronominal*, con un complemento precedido de _con,_ ‘apoderarse de algo’ (_Se hizo con el bolso_), y con un complemento precedido de _a,_ ‘acostumbrarse a algo’ (_Pronto se hizo a su nueva casa_).


----------



## flljob

Juan Alek said:


> Hola, la frase "_cómo *lo *haces para llegar ...." está mal,_ el *hacer* que se menciona no lleva el *lo* porque ya tiene un objeto prepositivo es _"para llegar temprano"._
> El verbo _*hacer*_ no siempre es transitivo y tiene muchos detalles que pueden consultar en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.
> 
> Según el DICCIONARIO PANHISPÁNICO DE DUDAS
> *hacer(se)*. *1. *Como *transitivo*, significa, básicamente, ‘producir o fabricar’ y ‘realizar o ejecutar’; como *pronominal*, ‘convertirse en algo o llegar a ser algo’ (_Se hizo médico_) y ‘fingir ser algo’ (_Se hizo el muerto_); como *intransitivo no pronominal*, con un complemento con _de,_ ‘representar un papel’ (_En la obra hacía_ _de reina_) y con un complemento con _por,_ ‘procurar hacer algo’ (_Hizo por venir, pero no llegó a tiempo_); y como *intransitivo pronominal*, con un complemento precedido de _con,_ ‘apoderarse de algo’ (_Se hizo con el bolso_), y con un complemento precedido de _a,_ ‘acostumbrarse a algo’ (_Pronto se hizo a su nueva casa_).


 
Si lees la respuesta que dio Jesuisnob (mexicano) te darás cuenta de que para los mexicanos el uso de lo en ese tipo de frases es agramatical. En otro hilo se está discutiendo la cuestión.

Saludos


----------



## Xiroi

cdowis said:


> pero dejarme contarte como le hacemos
> 
> but let me tell you how we do it.
> 
> do not understand the phrase "dejarme contarte".


This sentence is basically wrong. It should read "déjame contarte" not "dejarme contarte". Using the infinitive instead of the imperative is considered uneducated. If your question refers to why me/te are next to the verb, maybe you should have a look at a grammar book on the word order in Spanish. If you still need further explanations we'll be happy to help you with any specific queries you may have. 

Cómo le hacemos: how(what) we do to him.
Cómo lo hacemos: how (what) we do it.



mikey21 said:


> contar -> let me *tell*
> contarte -> let me *tell you*


Just for the sake of clarity

Contar = tell, not let me tell
Contarte = tell you, not let me tell you



flljob said:


> ¿Te suena mejor _cómo *lo *haces para llegar siempre puntual_?
> 
> Yo creo que no tiene que ver con la transitividad del verbo hacer.
> 
> Saludos


Por supuesto que con lo nos suena mejor que con le porque es un objeto directo y esto no es un OI. En ciertas zonas de España usamos le para objeto directo animado pero aquí no es el caso. Aquí "¿Cómo lo haces?" es lo mismo qué decir "de qué manera haces eso". ¿Cómo le haces? sería "de qué manera le haces a él esa cosa de la que estamos hablando"

También suena bien sin decir lo "cómo haces para llegar siempre puntual" por supuesto.



JeSuisSnob said:


> Me suena mejor "cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual".


Si lo que quieres decir es que una persona le hace algo a alguien para conseguir que esa segunda persona le permita llegar puntual a la primera sí sería correcto le, pero no si hablas de la misma personal.

Pese a las variedades locales está claro que lo es objeto directo siempre salvo en las zonas donde se da el leísmo aceptado (usar le por lo para OD animado o el leísmo de cortesía que se da en algunos países de América). Cualquier otro uso sería un leísmo incorrecto pero también es verdad que el leísmo incorrecto se oye a diario en todos los países. En todos los sitios hay registros bajos del idioma pero eso no quiere decir que sea correcto ni que sea lo que haya que recomendar, sino evitar.



Juan Alek said:


> Hola, la frase "_cómo *lo *haces para llegar ...." está mal,_ el *hacer* que se menciona no lleva el *lo* porque ya tiene un objeto prepositivo es _"para llegar temprano"._
> El verbo _*hacer*_ no siempre es transitivo y tiene muchos detalles que pueden consultar en el Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas.


No veo en la cita del DPD la supuesta incorrección de lo en este caso. Es más, en español es perfectamente aceptable la duplicación del OD así que no veo por qué ese empeño en afirmar que es incorrecto sin aportar ningún dato que contraste esa supuesta incorrección. Que un uso *correcto* del castellano no sea de uso habitual en tu zona no lo convierte en incorrecto y sería de agradecer frases menos lapidarias como un "está mal" sin más apoyo que tu percepción y una cita del DPD que no tiene nada que ver con este uso.


----------



## mikey21

Xiroi said:


> Just for the sake of clarity
> 
> Contar = tell, not let me tell
> Contarte = tell you, not let me tell you



Evidentemente  bueno sí, tienes razón, habría sido mejor si habría escrito un poco más claramente.

Un saludo.


----------



## Xiroi

Si hubiera escrito  (¿eres vasco? )

Otro saludo para ti desde España.


----------



## Juan Alek

Para Xiroi, no fui mi intención "lapidar" a nadie, al opinar me referia implícitamente a que -a mi o por aquí- se consideraba incorrecto en el habla supuestamente "educada". Con el uso tan extendido y variado del español en tantos países no podría pretender ni menos "empeñarse" en decirle a otros cómo deben hablar. Se supone que para eso opinamos, porque tenemos puntos de vistas diferentes, cada uno desde su perspectiva y localidad. Igualmente cada uno lee y escoge lo que le parece bien y le sirve para el uso y territorio donde está. Mil disculpas, seré más explìcito la próxima vez para no herir susceptibilidades y evitar que se me atribuyan intenciones o cosas que no dije.


----------



## la zarzamora

flljob said:


> ¿Te suena mejor _cómo *lo *haces para llegar siempre puntual_?
> 
> Yo creo que no tiene que ver con la transitividad del verbo hacer.
> 
> Saludos


 
Simplemente "cómo haces para llegar siempre puntual".


----------



## Alma Shofner

En Sonora decimos:
Déjame contarte como le hacemos. Esto es en general.
Si estás hablando de hacer algo que de antemano sabes el género, 
Si es masculino:
Déjame contarte como lo hacemos.
Si es femenino:
Déjame contarte como la hacemos.

Como flljob mencionó:


flljob said:


> En México usamos le en frases como:
> 
> ¿Cómo le haces para estar tan bonita?
> ¿Cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual?
> Así que creo que nuestro amigo Jesuisnob también tiene razón.
> ¿Se usa igual en España?
> 
> Saludos


 
Al parecer en España no usan el le, sólo lo o la.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

JeSuisSnob said:


> Me suena mejor "cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual".


 


Pinairun said:


> Discúlpame por insistir en cuanto a la conveniencia de emplear "lo" en lugar de "le" en "cómo lo (le) haces para llegar siempre puntual".
> 
> _Lo_ es un incremento personal de tercera persona, neutro, que sirve como referencia de las unidades complejas sustantivadas, a las que sustituye como complemento directo del verbo al que acompaña.
> 
> No sé si en este caso utilizar "le" es leísmo o la forma acostumbrada en un lugar concreto.
> 
> Saludos


 
No hay ningún problema, Pinairun. No tienes por qué disculparte: estás aduciendo, de muy buena manera, me parece, por qué debe usarse "lo" en lugar de "le" en este contexto. Sin embargo, tal y como sugerí -quizás no tan claramente-, en este caso prefiero el "le" porque así lo usamos acá (de manera, digamos, más general). Soy un defensor del uso responsable de la lengua. Me parece que hay leísmo en este ejemplo en particular, aunque no me parece un caso tan grave (como algunos de los que cita el DPD). Por cierto, este uso mexicano del "cómo le haces" no está en el Panhispánico. Le he envíado esta misma duda a la AML (Academia Mexicana de la Lengua). No sé, quizás ellos nos contesten y quién quita y lo ponen en la agenda de los próximos casos a tratar para nuestros regionalismos. 

Como se puede leer en la página número 1 de este hilo (casi al final), entre FllJob y yo quedamos más o menos informalmente de preguntar en el foro de Gramática, cosa que hizo él desde el viernes:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1214976 [Por cierto, en este hilo he pegado una respuesta que me dio un académico al respecto -del uso del "le" en este contexto] 

Ojalá que vayan y den su opinión (o aunque sea lo lean).

Por cierto, quizás sea más sencillo como sugiere La Zarzamora:



la zarzamora said:


> Simplemente "cómo haces para llegar siempre puntual".


 
PS: Cdowis, excuse the big digress, man!

Reciban todos un saludo.


----------



## Xiroi

Juan Alek said:


> Para Xiroi, no fui mi intención "lapidar" a nadie, al opinar me referia implícitamente a que -a mi o por aquí- se consideraba incorrecto en el habla supuestamente "educada". Con el uso tan extendido y variado del español en tantos países no podría pretender ni menos "empeñarse" en decirle a otros cómo deben hablar. Se supone que para eso opinamos, porque tenemos puntos de vistas diferentes, cada uno desde su perspectiva y localidad. Igualmente cada uno lee y escoge lo que le parece bien y le sirve para el uso y territorio donde está. Mil disculpas, seré más explìcito la próxima vez para no herir susceptibilidades y evitar que se me atribuyan intenciones o cosas que no dije.


Te agradezco la aclaración Juan. Mi intervención venía dada por la rotundidad de tu mensaje anterior, que no daba mucho margen a matizaciones.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

JeSuisSnob said:


> Le he envíado esta misma duda a la AML (Academia Mexicana de la Lengua). No sé, quizás ellos nos contesten y quién quita y lo ponen en la agenda de los próximos casos a tratar para nuestros regionalismos.


 
El día de hoy me ha respondido la AML. Copio y pego la respuesta:



> Estimado Iván Álvarez
> * *
> El clítico _le _de los ejemplos que usted señala, _cómo le haces __para estar tan guapa_, _cómo le haces para llegar temprano_, es un tipo de dativo no argumental, es decir, no exigido por el verbo. Estudios recientes han mostrado que el dativo del español experimentó diacrónicamente una progresiva flexibilización sintáctica, la cual permitió que extendiera sus funciones más allá de su ámbito etimológico originario, en construcciones en las que no hace referencia a una entidad específica: _no le hace_; _ahí le paro_; _aquí estoy dándole_. De ahí que sea invariable, por ejemplo, para indicar singular y plural; es un tipo de dativo que parece más bien referirse al evento mismo significado por el verbo y no a uno de sus argumentos, como ocurre en las expresiones:_ ándale, apúrale, vuélale_. Por ello, no puede considerarse un tipo de leísmo, pues en estos casos se hace referencia a un argumento del verbo, téngase por caso: _le ayudo_ [señora] vs. _la__ ayudo_. Asimismo, no es sustituible por el clítico _lo_, pues no es un objeto directo; la estructura *_cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa_ resulta agramatical.
> Este tipo de construcciones han sido más productivas en el español de México que en el de España, donde existen algunas expresiones fijas del tipo: _dale que dale, siempre con lo mismo._ Los estudios generales, así como los manuales del español no suelen tratar este tipo de dativos, en otras ocasiones lo reducen a una curiosidad dialectal. Sin embargo, es un cambio compartido por ambos dialectos del español.
> 
> 
> Academia Mexicana de la Lengua
> Comisión de Consultas



 
Saludos.


----------



## Juan Alek

Hola, creo que la respuesta de la Academia Mexicana de la Lengua aclara bastante las cosas:

El clítico le de los ejemplos que usted señala, *cómo le haces para estar tan guapa, cómo le haces para llegar temprano,* es un tipo de dativo no argumental, es decir, no exigido por el verbo. Estudios recientes han mostrado que el dativo del español experimentó diacrónicamente una progresiva flexibilización sintáctica, la cual permitió que extendiera sus funciones más allá de su ámbito etimológico originario, en construcciones en las que no hace referencia a una entidad específica: *no le hace; ahí le paro; aquí estoy dándole*. De ahí que sea invariable, por ejemplo, para indicar singular y plural; es un tipo de dativo que parece más bien referirse al evento mismo significado por el verbo y no a uno de sus argumentos, como ocurre en las expresiones: ándale, apúrale, vuélale. Por ello, no puede considerarse un tipo de leísmo, pues en estos casos se hace referencia a un argumento del verbo, téngase por caso: le ayudo [señora] vs. la ayudo. 
Asimismo, *no es sustituible por el clítico lo, pues no es un objeto directo*; la estructura "cómo *lo* haces para estar tan guapa" resulta *agramatical*....

A ver recapitulando brevemente, corríjanme si entendi mal:

Este uso de *LE* es *de uso dialectal*, en el español hablado de algunos países, pero *no es sustituible por LO por ser agramatical*. 

Bueno, a eso me referia con lo que escribí antes:

Originalmente publicado por Juan Alek : 
_Hola, la frase "*cómo lo haces para llegar temprano*" está mal, el hacer que se menciona *no lleva el lo* porque ya tiene un objeto prepositivo es "para llegar temprano"._ 

*Lo correcto, en lenguaje escrito sería como dice la zarzamora.*
Originalmente publicado por la zarzamora:
Simplemente "*cómo haces para llegar siempre puntual*". 

Aunque *en el lenguaje hablado -*coloquial- de algunos países se suele decir "*cómo le haces para llegar siempre puntual*".


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo con "como le haces" viene de: como es que le haces para....
Pero es cuestión de región.

Saludos,


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Así es, Juan. Me parece que con _agramatical_ se refieren a la convivencia, en esta oración en particular, del "lo" y el "para": 

"Cómo lo haces para..."

Que podrían quedar así:

"Siempre llegas temprano. ¿Cómo lo haces?"
"Cómo haces para llegar siempre temprano"

Reciban un saludo.


----------



## Xinito

dexterciyo said:


> It could be also _*dejadme* contarte_ referring to "vosotros."


 
Sí, pero la frase hubiese sido: "Dejadme contarOS", ¿verdad?


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Xinito said:


> Sí, pero la frase hubiese sido: "Dejadme contarOS", ¿verdad?


 
Depende de la zona, Xinito. Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

Solo quería plantear una duda que me surge tras la respuesa de la AML.
¿Se refieren solo a construcciones con el verbo "hacer" o lo utilizan de esa manera con cualquier otro verbo?

Por favor, ¿como dirían?

_¿Cómo lo dices para que te entiendan?_
_¿Cómo lo preparas para que salga jugoso?_
_¿Cómo lo distribuyes para resultar equitativo? _

Me temo que la expresión "cómo _le haces_ para llegar temprano" no tiene nada que ver con las anteriores, sino más bien con otros localismos como _ándale, apúrale, vuélale_ ¿o me equivoco?

¿Es esa la causa de considerar agramatical "cómo lo haces"? 
Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Hola, Pinairun. Desafortunadamente la respuesta es para "cómo le haces" y no ahondan en por qué es agramatical "cómo lo haces para estar tan guapa". Como le manifesté a Juan Alek, a mí me suena rara la convivencia del "lo" y el "para" en esa oración en particular (también a él) y mi hipótesis es que a eso se refieren con "agramatical". Quizás, como manifiestas, sólo tiene que ver con el verbo "hacer" (en cuanto al ejemplo con "lo").

El "Déjame contarte cómo le hacemos" con que CDowis abrió este hilo tiene que ver con la explicación que hizo la AML. 

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

Pinairun said:


> Solo quería plantear una duda que me surge tras la respuesa de la AML.
> ¿Se refieren solo a construcciones con el verbo "hacer" o lo utilizan de esa manera con cualquier otro verbo?
> 
> Por favor, ¿como dirían?
> 
> 
> Me temo que la expresión "cómo _le haces_ para llegar temprano" no tiene nada que ver con las anteriores, sino más bien con otros localismos como _ándale, apúrale, vuélale_ ¿o me equivoco?
> 
> ¿Es esa la causa de considerar agramatical "cómo lo haces"?
> Saludos


 
Yo lo diría exactamente igual que tú:

_¿Cómo lo dices para que te entiendan?_
_¿Cómo lo preparas para que salga jugoso?_
_¿Cómo lo distribuyes para resultar equitativo? _

Pero también podemos decir:
_¿Cómo le haces para que te entiendan? no necesariamente se refiere a cómo lo digo._
_¿Cómo le haces para que salga jugoso?_
_¿Cómo le haces para que resulte equitativo? _

Y aunque estás preguntando por lo mismo, no es lo mismo.
Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Gracias a los dos, JeSuisSnob y Filjob,  por vuestras explicaciones.


----------



## Pinairun

Me siento obligada a incluir en este hilo la respuesta que ha dado la RAE a una pregunta planteada sobre el mismo tema en este hilo.



> Es expletiva e incorrecta la presencia del pronombre _lo_ en el caso que usted plantea. Debe, por tanto, omitirlo:
> _¿Cómo haces para estar tan guapa?_
> El pronombre se emplea en nuestro idioma para sustituir un elemento de la oración, por mencionado anteriormente en el discurso o por sobreentendido. En este caso, se puede omitir _'para estar tan guapa'_ y sustituirlo por el pronombre '_lo'_:
> _¿Cómo lo haces?_
> Aquí se puede emplear_ lo_ siempre y cuando entre hablante e interlocutor se sobreentienda cuál es el antecedente del pronombre, pero no sería pertinente la presencia de ambos elementos (el pronombre y su antecedente)".


 
Y a rectificar mis planteamientos. Reconozco que me va a costar, después de toda una vida diciéndolo mal. 
Pido disculpas  por haber dado una información errónea en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## JeSuisSnob

De hecho le iba a pedir a Ampurdan lo mismo (si pegaba esa respuesta acá).

Un saludo, Pinairun.


----------

